# Kid Feeding Problem. Please Help!



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

2 days ago I got a 5 day old orphaned feral goat kid.
I have had many orphaned lambs and 1 orphaned goat kid before, but this one is refusing to drink out of a bottle, out of a container or any other way. I am now having to force feed him with with all my might trying to hold his head still. He is only taking 30 ml maximum at a time when I feed him with a syringe.

Any tips are needed greatly.
Thankyou!


:sleeping:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

That is normal for a goat, it is a pain. 

First, don't try too often. it makes them stubborn. Well, more stubborn. But being you have had him for 2 days, I am sure he is needing to be fed. 

you might want to consider tubing him at this point, but he sure isn't going to like that. 

sit in a chair, put the kid under the chair, under your legs, like your chair and legs are the mom's stomach. Sometimes they like the feeling that their is a shelf over them when they are eating, especially if they are used to nursing from mom. 
make sure you are heating the milk to 104 degress. To hot they don't want it, to cold it isn't natural. 

Good luck. I don't have any magic answers.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try draping a towel over the top of his head whie feeding. The feel of his mothers udder and fur on his head instincively makes him look for the teat. Sometimes the towel works well in replacement.


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Thankyou both! I will try those tips!ray:


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

I tried the chair method, it kinda worked, I have managed to get a decent amount of milk in to him, but he still is not a big fan of it!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Along with that, tickling his tail and bum might help as well. It simulates mum nuzzling their bums while they feed.


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

I will certainly try that!


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

A friend of mine had a goat in milk so she was able to provide me with a few quarts a week, but as he started eating more those few quarts were not enough so I had to mix half goat milk and raw cow milk. He didn't like it too much, so to a gallon of milk mixture I would add 1/4 cup corn syrup or molasses. The sweetness enticed my orphan quite a bit otherwise he'd turn his nose up to it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hey I just noticed you are in australia, where abouts? should have clued in from the name lol I'm in Perth


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll give that a go kiddoe! Thanks!!:whatgoat:


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I also ended up with an orphaned buck. I used half goats milk and half cows milk (store bought). I also mixed in a heaping tablesppon of yogurt to help with stomach bacteria and 1/8 tsp baking soda. This is per 28 oz bottle. My friend had given me some goat milk from her freezer and after it was gone, he went on straight cows milk now and doing great!! I slowly yeaned him off the goats milk. But the yogurt and baking soda helped alot I think, he as never had the scours. (crossing fingers)


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you all know that we put Pepa down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you feel stressed he will feel stressed...its very unnatural for a kid to take a bottle so patients is needed. Some take to it quickly while others take a few days...I like the towel over you lap idea..tuck his back feet up and under and his front legs out in front of him...cup his chin with your hand and gently coax the nipple in to his mouth coming from the side a bit..once the nipple is in.. hold firm...even if it drip he has to swallow...you need to have his head slightly tilted up..not too tight..just enough to close the door to his lungs..( dont know the tech. term lol)..so milk will not go in the lungs instead of the tummy. Tickling his tail will help..this is what mom does when she sniffs him while nursing..above all..keep calm and be patient...also if you need to switch from Goat milk to Cows milk..do so slowly...cows milk does not digest the same way. too quickly and you get the trots...a few squirts of Nutra drench or other vit. supplement will help give him energy as well..good luck : )


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Thankyou happybleats, i'll be sure to try all that next time.


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Thankyou to everyone who commented and helped me out! Those tips ave been fantastic! :wahoo:


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Aww. I am so sorry that you had to put him down. Hugs to you.


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Kiddoe * Hugs back* Your a lovely member and so is everyone else who has helped me!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. Why did you out him down? Was he sick?


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

We put him down because we was no feeding/drinking at all. It was the best thing we could do for him. :rose:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry ... I can tell you really truly cared for him in order to make that tough decision.


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah, we did. in another post I was asking about our sick goat kids. we treated them for cocci, one of then died from a twisted gut and today we made the decision to put them down... and that *is *the hardest decision to ever make.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I had one that was like that and what i did was let her get good and hungry. I tried feeding her she wouldn't take it so i waited a few hours and tried again..she took it..sometimes you just need to lte em get good and hungry..


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Ours was hungry all the time it just.... yeah we aren't too sure.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, it's passed now, all we can do is prepare for the future and know we did our very best at the time :hug:


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Exactly!!


----------

